
Amazon is now offering virtual health care to its employees - rainhacker
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/24/20882335/amazon-care-telemedicine-employees-healthcare
======
JohnFen
My workplace offers this too (although not company branded). Hardly anyone
uses it, though.

